# Gefangene Fische bedenkenlos essen?



## CK80 (17. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebes Forum!
Nach langer Angelabstinenz bin ich gerade dabei wieder ins Angeln einzusteigen.
Ich wohne am Rhein zwischen Wörth und Speyer und genau da will ich nicht nur Fische angeln sondern diese auch nach herzenslust verzehren.
Doch was liest man im Netz? Nicht nur dass die Grundelinvasion die Raubfischpopulation steigen liess, sondern dass diese kleinen Invasoren leider auch Parasiten in sich tragen die von den Raubfischen mit aufgenommen werden.
Von der Aalbelastung mit Umweltgiften mal ganz abgesehen.
Jetzt bin ich doch einigermassen verunsichert. #c
Wie sehen denn die vielen Boardmitglieder das Thema?
Esst Ihr bedenkenlos euren Fang? Ich denk mal Vereinsgewässer sind nicht ganz so gefährdet? Eure Meinung würde mich brennend interessieren!


----------



## Der_rheinangler (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gefangene Fische bedenkenlos essen?*

Hallo,

auch wenn ich von gefährlichen Parasiten bei Grundeln noch nichts gehört habe, gehe ich doch mal davon aus dass sowas beim Braten, Kochen... spätstens unschädlich wird.
Wegen den Schadstoffen kann ich dir folgenden Link empfehlen:  http://www.lfvrlp.de/index.php/downloads

etwas weiter unten auf der Seite findest du das "Merkblatt zum verzehr von Flussfischen. Geht hier  um den Rhein in RLP
Was sind denn so deine Zielfische?


----------



## phirania (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gefangene Fische bedenkenlos essen?*

Die Grundeln haben Parasiten  die in den Kiemendeckel leben.
Werden   auf Andere Fische übertragen  ,wenn diese die Grundeln fressen.
 Spielen aber  beim Verzehr keine Rolle.


----------



## CK80 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gefangene Fische bedenkenlos essen?*

Vielen Dank für den interessanten Link! #6
Also dass Barsch Hecht und Zander wohl sauber zu sein scheinen beruhigt mich schon mal.
Und ich glaube auch dass beim Frosten / Zubereiten die Parasiten unschädlich gemacht werden. Rohen Fisch zieh ich mir ja nicht aus dem Rhein rein. :q Allerdings kriegt unsere Katze die Abschnitte vom filetieren...|bigeyes Wie seht Ihr da die Problematik?
Ein bisschen bin ich überrascht dass vor Welsen ab 50cm gewarnt wird! Die sind ja dann noch nicht sooo alt. Und so fett kommen die mir garnicht vor?


----------



## Brummel (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gefangene Fische bedenkenlos essen?*

Also ich glaube wenn es schon weit ist daß man sich darüber Gedanken machen muss (...ich denke es ist so weit...), dann sollte man das Atmen einstellen, jeden Einkauf, nach Bezahlung natürlich !! gesetzeskonform (Sondermüll-Entsorgung und der gleichen...) entsorgen usw. 
Jedenfalls bekommst Du dadurch nicht mehr oder weniger Risiken für Deine Gesundheit als sowieso schon täglich frei Haus "geliefert" werden. #c
Parasiten die durch Garen bedeutungslos werden sind heutzutage meiner Meinung nach das geringste Problem.
Man kann einfach nicht drum herumkommen sich mit "Lebensmitteln" zu vergiften, darum schmeckt mir mein selbst gefangener und zubereiteter Fisch trotzdem immer lecker. :vik::q

@CK80,
mein Kater schluckt das alles auch als "Sushi" ), und er lebt noch, glaub ich...


----------



## CK80 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gefangene Fische bedenkenlos essen?*

Ja, is schon komisch. Früher hätt ich mir da nie Gedanken drüber gemacht. Aber wenn erst mal der eigene Nachwuchs mitisst denkt man plötzlich ganz anderst.
Ich bin auch eher durch Zufall drauf gestossen weil ich mich ein bisserl über die Grundel eingelesen hab. Die gabs in meiner letzten aktiven Angelzeit so noch nicht...
Nachdem ich mich erst darüber gärgert hab dachte ich - naja, da haben meine Zielfische wenigstens genug zu fressen und über Köderfische braucht man sich auch keine Gedanken machen.
Blöd halt wenn der Futterfisch befallen ist. 
Aber Eure Beiträge beruhigen mich schon mal wieder. 
So weit ich das Verstanden habe halten sich die Mistviecher sowieso nur in den Innereien / Kiemendeckeln auf und Filets sind recht sicher.


----------



## Brummel (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gefangene Fische bedenkenlos essen?*

Ja das ist sicher schon jedem durch die Hirnknoten geschossen der "Nachwuchs" hat, nur kannst Du auch diesem nicht alles ersparen, vor allem nicht die Folgen unsers Lebenswandels und Bevölkerungsdichte auf die Ernährung.


----------



## Laichzeit (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gefangene Fische bedenkenlos essen?*

Vor Parasiten habe ich keine Angst, da alles gut gekocht wird.
Bei den Umweltgiften PCB, Dioxinen ect. ist die Sache natürlich heimtückischer wegen der Gefahr von Krebs.
Als bodenlebender Fisch sind Waller und Aal natürlich näher mit dem Körper an den Schadstoffen im Sediment dran und deshalb entsprechend belastet.
Solche Fische meidet man ab einer gewissen Größe zurecht.



Brummel schrieb:


> Man kann einfach nicht drum herumkommen sich mit "Lebensmitteln" zu vergiften, darum schmeckt mir mein selbst gefangener und zubereiteter Fisch trotzdem immer lecker. :vik::q



Ansonsten genau so.


----------



## Laichzeit (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gefangene Fische bedenkenlos essen?*

Interessant wäre, wie der Aalverzehr im Vergleich zu anderen Giftquellen steht.
Also so in etwa wie viel Aal einer Zigarette entspricht.
Die verwendete Maßeinheit TEQ für diese Umweltgifte ist leider nicht so anschaulich.

Die Verzehrsempfehlungen stammen vom BFR und im Original ließt sich das nicht sooo appetitlich, vor Allem beim Aal.
Auf Seite 10 hat es eine genauere Tabelle zum Verzehr.
Am Gewässer steht man dummerweise vor der Problematik, dass man es den Fischen nicht ansieht.

http://www.bfr.bund.de/cm/343/belastung_von_wildlebenden_flussfischen_mit_dioxinen_und_pcb.pdf


----------



## Nidderauer (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gefangene Fische bedenkenlos essen?*



Brummel schrieb:


> Also ich glaube wenn es schon weit ist daß man sich darüber Gedanken machen muss (...ich denke es ist so weit...), dann sollte man das Atmen einstellen, jeden Einkauf, nach Bezahlung natürlich !! gesetzeskonform (Sondermüll-Entsorgung und der gleichen...) entsorgen usw.



Es bleibt einem irgendwie nicht erspart, sich Gedanken zu machen, um dann z.B. auf ökologisch erzeugte Lebensmittel umzusteigen. Das ist im Gegensatz zum konventionellen Zeugs in der Regel auch kein Sondermüll. Aber das darf jeder so handhaben, wie er möchte.



CK80 schrieb:


> Also dass Barsch Hecht und Zander wohl sauber zu sein scheinen beruhigt mich schon mal



Schön, dass du Dir Gedanken machst #6. Beruhigt brauchst Du allerdings nicht zu sein, ich hab noch keine einzige deutsche Untersuchung gesehen, bei der auf aktuelle Umweltgifte untersucht wurde. Z.B. Glyphosat oder das was von Tschernobyl übrig geblieben ist. 

 Heute untersucht man nur auf das, was bis vor 40 Jahren auf die Felder gelangte. Irgendwie scheinen da ein paar Leute mächtig zu schlafen, die sind wohl der Meinung, dass nach dem Verbot von DDT und Lindan nur noch in homöopathischen Dosen gespritzt wird?

Ich würde fette Fische generell vermeiden, z.B. Aal und Waller. Das liegt aber eben daran, dass sich z.B. Schwermetalle im Fett anreichern. Mageres Muskelfleisch ist nicht ganz so hoch belastet.

Laichzeit schrieb mal was über vermehrtes Auftreten von Bandwürmern bei Bodenseebarschen, bis in den Rhein ist es da nicht weit.


Ansonsten machste schon das Richtige.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Brummel (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gefangene Fische bedenkenlos essen?*

@Nidderauer,

dann mach Dir Gedanken, bin nur gespannt welche Auswirkungen Du Dir davon erhoffst wenn sich weiterhin jeder soverhält wie bisher (wovon auszugehen ist) ... !


----------



## Laichzeit (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gefangene Fische bedenkenlos essen?*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Laichzeit schrieb mal was über vermehrtes Auftreten von Bandwürmern bei Bodenseebarschen, bis in den Rhein ist es da nicht weit.



Da ging es um den Hechtbandwurm und einen speziellen Kiemenwurm, der nur Barsche befällt.
Für den Rhein würde ich mir da keine zu großen Gedanken machen, da die Parasiten hauptsächlich den Bodensee-Stamm befallen, der vom Rheinbestand sehr verschieden ist.
Hinter der Art verbirgt sich wahrscheinlich eine sehr große innerartliche Vielfalt, die auch unterschiedlich anfällig für Parasiten ist.
Bodenseebarsche esse ich übrigens trotz Parasiten gerne.


----------



## Brummel (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gefangene Fische bedenkenlos essen?*

@Laichzeit #6,

ein gut gebratener Barsch oder auch Hecht ist was Feines....:l
Man muss ja nicht jede fernöstliche Kulinar-Mode mitmachen. :q


----------



## Nidderauer (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gefangene Fische bedenkenlos essen?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Da ging es um den Hechtbandwurm und einen speziellen Kiemenwurm, der nur Barsche befällt.


 
 Danke für die Infos. Bei Kiemenwürmern oder Ektoparasiten, sehe ich das auch nicht so dramatisch, alles andere ist allerdings nicht mein Ding.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## thanatos (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gefangene Fische bedenkenlos essen?*

Also ich esse jeden Fisch der meinem Geschmack entspricht ,in Gewässern die schon verdreckt aussehen peitsch ich meine Angel 
 erst gar nicht  rein egal wie groß die Fische da sind ,wegen irgendwelcher Schadstoffe mach ich mir keinen Kopf ,ist m.E. nur neuzeitliches Panikgetue ,ich rauche seit 57 Jahren und nicht grad wenig,in jungen Jahren hab ich gesoffen wie ein Loch ,bin mit DDT ,Fungiziden,Herbiziden und Pestiziden eingesprüht worden ,habe Cyanidvergiftungen überlebt
 und einiges mehr und bin immer noch relativ organisch in Ordnung 
 was kümmert mich da die lächerliche ,angebliche Schadstoffbelastung 
 von Fischen und wenn ich auf die Warnungen der Panikmacher hören würde wäre ich längst verhungert.


----------



## Brummel (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gefangene Fische bedenkenlos essen?*

@thanatos,

#6:vik::q


----------



## phirania (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gefangene Fische bedenkenlos essen?*



thanatos schrieb:


> Also ich esse jeden Fisch der meinem Geschmack entspricht ,in Gewässern die schon verdreckt aussehen peitsch ich meine Angel
> erst gar nicht  rein egal wie groß die Fische da sind ,wegen irgendwelcher Schadstoffe mach ich mir keinen Kopf ,ist m.E. nur neuzeitliches Panikgetue ,ich rauche seit 57 Jahren und nicht grad wenig,in jungen Jahren hab ich gesoffen wie ein Loch ,bin mit DDT ,Fungiziden,Herbiziden und Pestiziden eingesprüht worden ,habe Cyanidvergiftungen überlebt
> und einiges mehr und bin immer noch relativ organisch in Ordnung
> was kümmert mich da die lächerliche ,angebliche Schadstoffbelastung
> von Fischen und wenn ich auf die Warnungen der Panikmacher hören würde wäre ich längst verhungert.




Hast eben den Vorteil..
Geräuchertes Fleisch hält länger....


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gefangene Fische bedenkenlos essen?*

Durchaus kein neues Thema:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=197852

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=289280

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314515

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=189954

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=126130

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201968

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=315039


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gefangene Fische bedenkenlos essen?*

Man hat auf der einen Seite auch natürliche Einbringung (Quecksilber wie auch Radioaktivität als Beispiel), auf der anderen Seite schwirrt so viel (menschengemachtes)  Zeug und Dreck durch die Gegend, das sowohl Wasser, wie aber auch Boden inzwischen so kontaminiert hat, dass ja selbst "Bioware" (sofern überhaupt korrekt deklariert, da lässt sich noch richtig Kohle machen...) nicht "giftfrei" ist, sondern nur (mit Glück) frei von Zusatzgiften, die über Spritzmittel etc. kommen (ob das den Kohl noch fett macht?)..

Deswegen ist da ja dieses seltsame System aus Lebensmittelüberwachung, Obergrenzen und Grenzwerte für diverse Stoffe (die immer gerne nach neuester Forschung angepasst werden - meist nach oben (weil sonst z. B. auch Trinkwasser teilweise in arge Probleme kommen würde (siehe dazu: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316070 )) - installiert worden, welches dann durchs Bundesamt für Risikobewertung (siehe auch aktuelle Glyphosatdebatte) noch kommentiert, eingeschränkt oder erweitert wird.....

Das geht teilweise so weit, dass diskutiert wird, in wie weit "Indoorproduktion" (Pflanzen wie Tiere) wegen kontrollierbarer Umgebung deutlich weniger Umweltgifte als Bioware aus dem freien Feld hat (Tiere wie Pflanzen) - das zeigt schon mal die ganze Perversität auf und wie wenig man als Konsument da alle Faktoren mit berücksichtigen kann.

Das gilt zunächst mal für gewerblich in Verkehr gebrachte Lebensmittel.

Diese sind in Deutschland (bei allen auch hier auftretenden Versäumnissen und Mängeln) zunächst mal grundsätzlich besser kontrolliert als in vielen Nachbarstaaten und erst recht als bei vielen Überseeproduzenten.

Trotz aller zunehmender Umweltgifte und Probleme wird ja die Bevölkerung zunächst mal im Schnitt immer älter, was sicher auch am medizinischen Fortschritt liegt. Ob da irgendwann mal der Punkt kommt, an dem der medizinische Fortschritt die Umweltbelastung nicht mehr ausgleichen kann, wird sich zeigen, zudem ist dies natürlich auch regional sehr unterschiedlich..

Man kann sich nun (wie sowohl die spendensammelnde Schützerindusztrie für ihre Panikmache wie auch die Pharmaindustrie mit tausenden Mittelchen gegen alles) hinsetzen und darüber jammern und sich 24 Stunden am Tag darüber Gedanken machen.

So hart es klingt, keiner von uns (in meinen Augen kein Mensch überhaupt) wird da eine *vernünftige* Risikoabschätzung hinbekommen.

Und die "Profis", die immer gute Ratschläge - in jede Richtung - geben (spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie, Agrarindustrie, Pharma, Wissenschaft die von verschiedensten Seiten für ihre Studien bezahlt wird, etc.) sind ungefähr so glaubwürdig wie ein VW-Manager, der über saubere Diesel fabuliert..


*
Ergebnis ist für mich persönlich:*
Kümmert man sich zu viel um diese ganze Panikmache, wird man mit Sicherheit krank, und wenns nur psychisch ist, weil man sich dauernd am Rand der Katastrophe sieht.

Ich werde weiterhin einfach versuchen das Leben wie das Essen zu geniessen, selber zu kochen, möglichst mit Produkten, die einfach gut schmecken und kulinarische Qualität bieten (Überbleibsel aus meiner Zeit als Küchenmeister) - und da gehört selbst gefangener Fisch einfach dazu!!

Der (weitgehende) Verzicht auf (stark) verarbeitete Lebensmittel, das anerkennen der Saison beim kochen, das aussuchen kleiner Produzenten, selber fangen/sammeln/jagen  von allem was legal oder unerwischt in Bürokrateutonien möglich ist etc., macht das alles von Belastung und Risiko her nicht kleiner!!

Hat aber einen entscheidenden Vorteil:
*Es schmeckt dann wenigstens, macht Freude bei der Zubereitung und Genuss beim Essen - wenn man daran schon zu Grunde gehen soll..*


----------



## Der_rheinangler (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gefangene Fische bedenkenlos essen?*

Ja das stimmt und ich sehe das auch so dass man unmöglich einschätzen kann was für ein Risiko man da gerade einght und es von da her auch eigentlich alles etwas lockerer gesehen werden kann.  Tatsächlich ist es ja absulter quatsch sich über die Schadstoffbelastung der Fische Gedanken  zu machen, wenn man sich nebenbei ne Kippe reinzieht.


----------



## Nidderauer (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gefangene Fische bedenkenlos essen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und die "Profis", die immer gute Ratschläge - in jede Richtung - geben (spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie, Agrarindustrie, Pharma, Wissenschaft die von verschiedensten Seiten für ihre Studien bezahlt wird, etc.) sind ungefähr so glaubwürdig wie ein VW-Manager, der über saubere Diesel fabuliert..



Saubere Diesel und sauberes, gesundes Wasser. Und die ganzen 100-Jährigen, die die deutlich vorzeitiger von uns Gegangenen in der Statistik ausgleichen #t. Wir sterben aber trotzdem nicht im Schnitt, sondern jeder für sich selbst zu seiner Zeit. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... in Deutschland (bei allen auch hier auftretenden Versäumnissen und Mängeln) zunächst mal grundsätzlich besser kontrolliert als in vielen Nachbarstaaten und erst recht als bei vielen Überseeproduzenten.
> 
> So hart es klingt, keiner von uns (in meinen Augen kein Mensch überhaupt) wird da eine *vernünftige* Risikoabschätzung hinbekommen.



Naja, man weiß zumindest, was man von in Deutschland erzeugten Produkten zu erwarten hat, das ist schonmal besser als nix.

Getreide z.B. mit 10 mg Glyphosat pro Kilo. Gensoja darf 20 haben, weil das Unkraut während der Wachstumsperiode vernichtet werden kann. Was aber sicher nicht eine Woche vor der Ernte geschieht, wie bei der Sikkation/"Abtrocknung" des Getreides in Deutschland und diese 10 mg nur noch durch ausreichendes "Verdünnen" mit natürlich abgereiftem Getreide erreicht werden, es sind ja "nur" etwa 25 % der konventionellen Landwirte, die das praktizieren. In der Schweiz ist so eine Praxis übrigens verboten.

Reis z.B. wächst im Wasser, da dürfen bestimmte Mittelchen nicht angewendet werden, der Grenzwert für Glyphosat liegt da bei 0,1 mg/kg.

Dasselbe gilt auch für andere Grundnahrungsmittel, z.B. Milchprodukte. Was die Kuh frißt, landet eben auch in der Milch. Weidemilchprodukte sind hier die Alternativen.

Wenn man sich die pilzfreundliche Witterung bei uns anschaut, dann steigt man halt auch lieber auf Bio-Kartoffeln aus Ägypten um, die ohne Fungizide auskommen, diesbezüglich haben es auch die heimischen Bio-Erzeuger nicht ganz so leicht.

Aber besser nach der Devise arbeiten, so viel wie nötig, aber so wenig wie möglich, als andersherum. 

So Sachen wie z.B. Sikkation mit Glyphosat vor der Ernte sind eigentlich ein absolutes NoGo. Und Unkraut kann man auch mechanisch unschädlich machen, bevor die Felder bestellt werden. Und zwar ohne chemische Keule, was aber mit mehr Arbeitsaufwand verbunden ist. Viele Mittelchen dienen lediglich der Arbeitserleichterung, bedrohen aber keine Existenzen, sondern die Umwelt.

Und beim Angeln nimmt man halt lieber mal einen Zander, Hecht oder ein paar Barsche aus dem Baggersee ohne Zufluß mit, der tatsächlich sauberes Wasser hat, als z.B. aus der Elbe. 

Auch bei mir steht der Grundgedanke im Vordergrund, dass beim Angeln auch mal was für die Küche abgezweigt werden kann. Dazu muss der optische Eindruck des Gewässers aber auch passen und zwar übers gesamte Jahr.

Es empfiehlt sich vielleicht, sich über einen längeren Zeitraum mal die verschiedenen Gewässer etwas näher anzuschauen, die als mögliche Angelgewässer in Frage kommen. Und zwar bevor man einem Verein beitritt.

Grüße Sven


----------



## jranseier (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gefangene Fische bedenkenlos essen?*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Gensoja darf 20 haben, weil das Unkraut während der Wachstumsperiode vernichtet werden kann. Was aber sicher nicht eine Woche vor der Ernte geschieht, wie bei der Sikkation/"Abtrocknung" des Getreides in Deutschland und diese 10 mg nur noch durch ausreichendes "Verdünnen" mit natürlich abgereiftem Getreide erreicht werden, es sind ja "nur" etwa 25 % der konventionellen Landwirte, die das praktizieren.



Was mir bei der Gelegenheit noch einfällt: Chemie-Industrie (vorallem am Rhein), die belastete Abwässer mit reichlich Trinkwasser verdünnen um die nötigen Grenzwerte zu erreichen :r

ranseier


----------



## Sharpo (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gefangene Fische bedenkenlos essen?*

Und bei Glyphosat wird aktuell wieder diskutiert ob dies wirklich krebserregend ist.
https://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/glyphosat-133.html

Zitat:"
Zitat:"edit by Admin: Kein direktes einstellen feremder Texte, nur verlinken und/oder sinngemäß, nicht wörtlich zitieren].""

(Also Leute kein Rindfleisch mehr verzehren.   Und wundert euch demnächst nicht wenn euch der Frisör in einem Vollschutzanzug mit Atemmaske die Haare schneidet.  )

Im Grunde ist alles schädlich.  Es kommt nur auf die Dosis an.

Aber selbst dann ist deren Wirkung im Menschen und Tier nicht bewiesen.
Weil es halt überwiegend nur Labortest sind.

Dazu schaue man sich auch mal das Envio Urteil bezüglich PCB Belastung der Mitarbeiter an.


----------



## Relgna (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gefangene Fische bedenkenlos essen?*

Na wenn ich schon mal einen Fisch angle und er optisch für mich gesund erscheint wird er verzehrt, wegen dem habe ich ja geangelt.


----------



## hirschkaefer (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gefangene Fische bedenkenlos essen?*

Klar ab und an mal ein Fischlein warum nicht? Es muss ja nicht der Meterhecht oder ein alter Wels sein. Mittlerweile gibt es sogar ein paar wenige Fischzuchten in Deutschland, die auf Masse und dadurch weitestgehend auf Medikamente verzichten.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gefangene Fische bedenkenlos essen?*

Hallo,

und trotz aller bis in kleinste Einheiten nachweisbarer Giftmengen jeglicher Art in unseren Lebensmitteln - wir werden im Schnitt 10 Jahre älter als vor 50 Jahren. Warum komme ich mir hierbei, wie auch beim Klimawandel, wohl verarscht vor.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fischbär (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gefangene Fische bedenkenlos essen?*

So viel Fisch, dass man wirklich ANgst um die Gesundheit haben müsste, muss man heute erst mal angeln!


----------



## Laichzeit (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gefangene Fische bedenkenlos essen?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und trotz aller bis in kleinste Einheiten nachweisbarer Giftmengen jeglicher Art in unseren Lebensmitteln
> 
> ...



Dass man sowas heute überall findet, liegt auch daran, dass die Nachweise deutlich genauer und günstiger geworden sind.
Ganz so auf die leichte Schulter nehm ich das nicht, es muss halt verhältnismäßig sein.
Wenn ich keinen kleineren Hecht aus dem Rhein essen will, aber zum Fangen einen Kopyto angefasst habe, mache ich mir um die falsche Schadstoffquelle gedanken.


----------

